

Simple Processing.js development in your browser - windsurfer
http://processingjs.org/learning/ide

======
oscilloscope
I'm working on a Raphael/CoffeeScript IDE:

<http://fleetinbeing.net/raffi/>

It take's after TileMill, a thrillingly ambitious map-styling tool:

[http://developmentseed.org/blog/2011/feb/16/announcing-
tilem...](http://developmentseed.org/blog/2011/feb/16/announcing-tilemill-
modern-map-design-studio-powered-open-source)

Morphic is a visual IDE (with a true emphasis on "integrated") that originated
in Self. Both attempts to port it to javascript are beautiful:

SVG: <http://www.lively-kernel.org/> Canvas:
<http://www.chirp.scratchr.org/blog/?p=34>

Check out Protovis for even more inspiration:

<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/>

------
bjg
A number of cool IDE's for Processing.js exist:

\- <http://sketch.processing.org>

\- <http://sketchpad.cc>

\- <http://jsfiddle.net> ( Processing specific example:
<http://jsfiddle.net/zalun/FZqZN/> )

------
jjm
Wow, this lib looks so freaking cool and thought out. What are your future
plans?

~~~
windsurfer
Oh it's not my library, but I use it in school and it IS awesome :)

